# Curtis 1238-7501 Board photos



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Brett,

I have a 1238-7501 on the bench and found a picture of the connection board among my photos. Tomorrow I'll have a closer look to the parts you are looking for and post the results.

I myself look for the value of the precharge resistor, could you have a look at yours and let me know the ratings please?

Thank you!


----------



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello Brett, here are the photos. C33 could be 68µ, but not for sure. FB1 seems to be just a fuse; I measured 0 ohms over it. May be you can leave C141; if you want to replace it I would try anything you would expect around a 317. Furthermore I would suggest to check the 317 and the diodes around it for short circuit, I guess you will want at least to replace the 317 too.

Good luck!


----------



## bluartes (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello, apologies for the delayed response. See attached for the precharge resistors.


----------



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello,

thanks a lot! I've calculated with ~8 Ohms but was a bit concerned because of the inrush current @110V....


----------



## bodo-ev (Mar 22, 2018)

Brett,

regarding your pre-charge resistor, as far as I can see it seems to have a slightly weak solder point (?). As if the amps had left their marks...


----------

